# I am looking to learn how to digitize small logos



## ForBareFeet (Jan 22, 2009)

I need to ask if someone could point me in the right direction. I am looking to learn how to digitize small logos. I have taken the basics for the amaya's program Design shop pro. I have been somewhat digitizing for about 4 months now but I have to send our harder stuff out. I want to learn how to do more small logos and small lettering. Can anyone please help.

Thanks


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Help with Digitizing????*

Pretty much the same way you get to Carnegie Hall; practice, practice, practice.

Take some of those logos you've sent out and pay attention to how they sew... try to duplicate from scratch.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Help with Digitizing????*

Frank is 100% right on the practice, practice , practice. Digitizing is a never ending learning experience and it takes years to get REALLY good at it. Balboa stitch and John Deere are both well known for teaching digitizing.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Help with Digitizing????*

If you can find it, Steve Wilson had a set of DVD's called "Artbox Digitizing Bootcamp." and they were fantastic. Steve is/was a world class digitizer. His web site is long gone and I couldn't tell you what happened to him other than to guess he may have been a casualty of the import digitizing craze. The DVDs were from 2002. I guard my set like gold.

Walt Floriani still gives classes and also has an online program. Try floriani.com. It would be hard to find any one person with more expertise that Walt Floriani, maybe Lee Caroselli of Balboa. His history goes way back to when we were actually punching tape and every stitch was crucial.

Also, Tom Moore's book "Digitizing 101" is worth the money. His site is strawberrystitch.com.

If you really want to learn to digitize, you have to learn form someone that has mastered push and pull compensation and the wonders of good underlay, design pathing and when to manually lay stitches. NOT from anyone who learned by auto punching. The results are just not the same. Don't get me wrong, I use the auto punch features in my wilcom software all the time and it is the only way I can remain competative BUT there comes a time when the only way to get the good results is to think.

At most of the trade shows, Tom Moore, Helen Hart and others teach digitizing classes but they are usually just a couple of hours and not really hands on. walt Floriani does a lot of teaching also.

The best way to learn is to break apart designs that smeone else has done. If you get a logo that has amazing small lettering, take it apart and learn what underlay, density etc they used.


----------



## bigwhiteboy13 (Feb 24, 2010)

Joe,

Practice make perfect, but tips from those that were in your place at one point in time can save you a world of headaches!!!  

What types of images are you having issues with in terms of size. Are you trying heavy detail? What are you sewing on?

For the small fonts your underlay plays a huge part in the stitchout and appreance. Most of the time the underlay will run center of the character and be limited to a double. 

I am not familliar with design shop pro, but if you show me an example of the "trouble images" I would be happy to help.


----------

